# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Учимся играть на музыкальных иструментах для киртана

## Aniruddha das

http://gauraprema.ru/?SESSID=db4d6ff...a4c8bc65feddab

----------


## Aniruddha das

кидайте сюда ссылки на любые материалы для обучения игре на физгармонии, мриданге, караталах.


Хочу научиться играть на физгармонии и мриданге. Помогите!!!! :dandavat:

----------


## Alex

> http://gauraprema.ru/?SESSID=db4d6ff...a4c8bc65feddab


 нажимаю на "игру на караталах", возникает заголовок и пустота..ни ссылок, ни информации..

----------


## Rasika-Shekhara Das

Дорогие преданные, мои полконы!

Возможно у кого-нибудь из вас есть опыт игры на саксафоне в киртане, или контакт с кем-нибудь кто на нём играет на харинамах?
Буду признателен за связь для обсуждения вопроса подбора инструмента,

Спасибо большое,
Ваш слуга.

----------


## VishvaPriya das

В Бийске живет саксофонист ДхамешвараМадхава пр. Если надо, в личку напишу емэил его.

----------


## Udimuz

держи:
http://kksongs.org/guides.html

----------


## Aniruddha das

> держи:
> http://kksongs.org/guides.html


Спасибо

----------


## Udimuz

пара старых ссылок по мриданге:
http://www.mridang.narod.ru
http://www.ojasvi.kiev.ua/mridanga/school/menu.htm

----------


## zaHARE

Уроки игры на физгармонии Шри Прахлада
 Уроки игры на мриданги. Обучение проводит Шрипад Садху Прия Прабху, ученик Шрилы Говинды Махараджа. Навадвипа Дхама 
 Уроки игры на гармонии с Ваясаки дасом - Мелодии Вишнуджана 
 Уроки игры на Мриданге с Вриндавана дасом 
другие уроки на мриданге:
Играйте на фисгармонии вместе с Ниранджана Свами, Ядубара д, Ватсала д. 
Уроки игры на караталах с Нитьянандой Праном дасом и Кришна Киртаном дасом из ISKCON в Индии

Дерзайте.
По своему опыту скажу,что если на физгармонии самому можно более-менее научиться играть,то на караталах и мриданге без Гуру никак.Переучивать неправильно поставленный удар гораздо труднее,чем сразу учить правильный.
Но попробуйте.

----------


## Maral Alim

http://ebooks.iskcondesiretree.info/...FThe_Harmonist

----------


## Udimuz

Последняя ссылка не к месту. Понимаю, что у журнала Гармонист похожее название, но там ничего близкого к музыке и инструментам.

----------


## Александра

мне кажется на мриданге так сложно!
там наверно надо уметь схватывать мелодию, ритм, и двумя руками разный ритм!
у меня леая начинает бить тоже что и праваая, и наоборот

----------


## Maral Alim

> http://ebooks.iskcondesiretree.info/...FThe_Harmonist


ой ! простите, хотя думала что эта книга игры на физгармонии. простите не так оказалось только что скачала и посмотрела.

----------


## Maral Alim

> http://gauraprema.ru/?SESSID=db4d6ff...a4c8bc65feddab


Харе Кришна! Поклоны Всем!
очень понятные и удобные уроки, особенно ясно показаны ноты, и еще можно прослушать. но проблема одна все делаю как сказано но свучание отличаеться от оригинала :-(
что делать? Спасибо!

----------


## Udimuz

Вчера взял из книги Рамануджачарьи простую, но красивую мелодию для мриданги. Не слышал, чтобы её у нас играли.
Мантра звучит так:
*Та Ки - Дхит Та Ге Ге Ти*

Расшифровка ударов:
*Та*: правой, указательным пальцем, открытый
*Ки*: левой, закрытый
*-*: пауза
*Дхит*: (Ки+Ток одновременно) левой, закрытый вместе с правой три пальца (указательный, средний, безымянный) закрытый
*Ге*: левой открытый
*Ти*: правой два пальца (средний и безымянный) закрытый

Петь "Харе Кришна" начинать с первого удара Та. "Ха" приходится на первое Та.
И полезный совет начинающим. Нужно не торопиться, а играть очень медленно, подолгу. Так быстрее приходит навык, как и в любом деле.

_Maral Alim, вам надо слушать как эти самые киртаны поются в оригинале. Я оттуда мелодию Мадхавы за 5 минут схватил._
Maral Alim, читай внимательно. Эта мантра *для Мриданги!* Это такой глиняный барабан из индии. Не для фисгармони.

----------


## Maral Alim

Харе Кришна Удимуз Прабху, а вот эти ТА Ге ТИ...или тому подобное как понять, какие ноты на физгармонии по счету. 
то что у меня не получалась я поняла. то есть не те ноты играла. счет вела с самого начала 1-2-3... а оказывается там какие то скалы с двумя черными нотами и с тремя черными нотами. или как там их называют?!  
очень хочу научиться играть мелодию на песнью Гурудев сакале саманна...
Благодарю!

----------


## Maral Alim

о да! прошу прощения!

----------


## Udimuz



----------


## Udimuz

Уроки Мриданги от Абхиджита:
http://www.youtube.com/user/abhijitb1
Привет Гамбхире!

----------


## Maral Alim

> 


Ухты!!!  :yahoo: Спасибо большое Прабху! 
 Вы это Сами сделали!? или есть такая книга?

----------


## Кирилл дас

Maral Alim, нужно, чтобы кто-то со стороны, уже хорошо умеющий играть, отслеживал Ваши ошибки и подсказывал Вам. А ошибок можно совершить кучу: не ритмичная игра, не правильное звукоизвлечение и т.д. Не возможно все самому отследить: порой кажется, что играешь правильно, а на самом деле - нет. Ум очень сильно искажает информацию.

Успехов Вам.

----------


## Кирилл дас

Алексанра. Трудно начать. А руки, как ни странно, наоборот помогают друг другу стучать ритмично. С одной стороны каждая стучит свой ритм, но с другой стороны - эти ритмы сливаются в один, и в этом смысле - они выполняют единую операцию. Не так уж и сложно. Нужно заниматься просто. Удачи.

----------


## Maral Alim

> Maral Alim, нужно, чтобы кто-то со стороны, уже хорошо умеющий играть, отслеживал Ваши ошибки и подсказывал Вам. А ошибок можно совершить кучу: не ритмичная игра, не правильное звукоизвлечение и т.д. Не возможно все самому отследить: порой кажется, что играешь правильно, а на самом деле - нет. Ум очень сильно искажает информацию.Успехов Вам.


Харе Кришна Кирилл Прабху, спасибо за пожелания! да, согласно когда живой учитель рядом это хорошо. но пока по возможности постораюсь сама изучая книги - учителей.

----------


## Кирилл дас

Друзьям - вайшнавам, владеющим инструментом, хотябы покажите. Они будут Вам как солнце - освещать путь и указывать стороны света. )

----------


## Таня Б

[QUOTE=Udimuz;25592]Уроки Мриданги от Абхиджита:
http://www.youtube.com/user/abhijitb1
А скачать как? Через видеосейвер не скачивается.

----------


## Udimuz

Привет Таня.
Не знаю как скачать. Обычно на Ютубе смотрят, а не скачивают. Это тебе к программистам  :mig:

----------


## Danil

> Сообщение от Udimuz
> 
> 
> Уроки Мриданги от Абхиджита:
> http://www.youtube.com/user/abhijitb1
> 
> 
> А скачать как? Через видеосейвер не скачивается.


Попробуйте использовать Download Helper -- https://addons.mozilla.org/ru/firefo...ownloadhelper/. Это расширение для Файерфокса.

----------


## Maral Alim

> Вложение 2477


Харе Кришна  :dandavat:  Пожалуйста помогите, некоторые не понимание.
вот здесь уроки мне понятные то есть ноты.
http://gauraprema.ru/?SESSID=db4d6ff...a4c8bc65feddab
но на тем что Вы дали отмечаны в большинстве черные ноты с верху. означает ли это что по большому нужно играть на тех нотам нежели на белых. там только G и N белые. и что означает номера и буква Т внизу? если это понять то книга понятная. Спасибо!!!

----------


## Danil

> означает ли это что по большому нужно играть на тех нотам нежели на белых. там только G и N белые.


Да, там тональность такая - "чёрная", до-диез мажор :-)




> и что означает номера и буква Т внизу? если это понять то книга понятная. Спасибо!!!


Я предположил, что это - номера пальцев, а T - thumb, большой палец, но что-то непохоже.

----------


## Maral Alim

тогда это Гурудев по другой мелодии. а то я до этого видела как по большому играют на белых нотах. Спасибо!

----------


## madhusudana das

[QUOTE=Таня Б;26004]


> Уроки Мриданги от Абхиджита:
> http://www.youtube.com/user/abhijitb1
> А скачать как? Через видеосейвер не скачивается.


Через програму орбит

----------


## Udimuz

Ещё ссылки по мриданге.

Visvambar dasa's Mridanga lessons:
http://bhaktibox.net/index.php?optio...=article&id=56

A basic Mridanga lesson from Iskcon London: (Британские преданные такие смешные)
http://www.iskcon-london.org/compone...ticle/233.html

Videos from ISKCON Bangalore:
http://bhaktibox.net/index.php?optio...=article&id=53


Параматма, выложи сюда тоже пару мантр, которыми пользуешься.

----------


## Danil

> Videos from ISKCON Bangalore:
> http://bhaktibox.net/index.php?optio...=article&id=53


Если для кого-то это имеет значение: ИСККОН Бангалор - это ритвики.

----------


## Maral Alim

:ranting:  если даже они дают Кришну бесплатно, не пойду туда, не открою ссылку.

----------


## Danil

> если даже они дают Кришну бесплатно, не пойду туда, не открою ссылку.


Мне кажется, что если кто-то способен дать Кришну - с ним по определению всё в порядке, разве нет?

----------


## Maral Alim

но не путем оскарбления Преданных. Давайте про музыку а не будем обсуждать кого то! Спасибо!

----------


## Danil

> но не путем оскарбления Преданных. Давайте про музыку а не будем обсуждать кого то! Спасибо!


Глупо надеяться получить Кришну, оскорбляя Его преданных :-) Как будто Его преданные отличны от Него :-) Ок, про музыку, это так, небольшой оффтоп)

----------


## Maral Alim

тоже прошу прощения  :dandavat:  ! начала все я от музыки отходить.

----------


## Yamuna Padma devi dasi

Марал, я могу по скайпу "Гурудева" тебя научить. На белых нотах.  :smilies:

----------


## Maral Alim

Харе Кришна дорогая Ямуна Падма, спасибооо! вот скачиваю скайп, если скорость позволит хорошо было бы!!!
Спасибо! :-)

----------


## andrei

Харе Кришна! Не могу найти аккорды к 6-тиструнной гитаре для киртана. На гитаре немного играть умею, а на какие аккорды петь Харе Кришна Маха-Мантру не знаю. Может подскажете где поискать?

----------


## Danil

> Харе Кришна! Не могу найти аккорды к 6-тиструнной гитаре для киртана. На гитаре немного играть умею, а на какие аккорды петь Харе Кришна Маха-Мантру не знаю. Может подскажете где поискать?


Остаётся развивать слух :-) Мотив Прабхупады, который обычно поётся в конце - это G-D-A-D (если тональность - ре-мажор). Но вообще у киртанов несложные гармонии, и аккомпанировать аккордами вполне можно и на слух.

----------


## andrei

Хари бол! Спасибо! А вот с подбором на слух проблемы. Слух не очень, если честно. Может ещё пару-тройку аккордов подскажите?

----------


## Danil

Харе Кришна!

А Вы мне скиньте ссылки на интересующие Вас мелодии, постараюсь помочь :-) Можно на тытрубе или вконтакте.



> Хари бол! Спасибо! А вот с подбором на слух проблемы. Слух не очень, если честно. Может ещё пару-тройку аккордов подскажите?

----------


## Prema vardhana

Может ли кто-нибудь помочь советом? Есть новая фисгармония.
Звук хороший и держится долго. То есть давление воздуха вроде есть, но при нажатии на клавишу звук издается не сразу, но с небольшой задержкой. Это из-за слабости пружин нижнего меха или плохих голосов? Можно ли как-то исправить?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Может ли кто-нибудь помочь советом? Есть новая фисгармония.
> Звук хороший и держится долго. То есть давление воздуха вроде есть, но при нажатии на клавишу звук издается не сразу, но с небольшой задержкой. Это из-за слабости пружин нижнего меха или плохих голосов? Можно ли как-то исправить?


Похоже, где-то дырка, пропускающая воздух. Или планочки, закрывающие сами вот эти штуки, издающие звук, не плотно прилегают.

----------


## Prema vardhana

Там все плотно у планочек. А вот с дыркой надо будет посмотреть. У меня все же подозрение на тугие голоса. Как-то на мастер баянов ремонтировал фисгармонию и тоже поставил туда от баяна или аккордеона несколько голосов. То же самое было. Они видимо туже.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Мелодии Аиндры Прабху видеоурок на физгармонии  часть 1  . Остальные автоматически дальше предлагаются сбоку в окошках

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-UI_...eature=related

Шри Прахлад

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6V3qhTd9Qdk

----------


## Петр Иванович

а я вообще не чего не понимаю в музыки :vanca calpa:

----------


## Stanislav

1) Сатьяван прабху из Новороссийска распространяет диски (много выпусков) собственного производства, где профессионально снята игра на фисгармонии. Есть также тескстовое приложение. Очень качественнно сделано. Мелодии разбиты по частям, плюс в тектсовой версии каждая мелодия подробно расписана.

2) http://www.gauranga.org/harmonium.htm
На сайте можно скачать книгу и аудиоверсию мелодий из книги.

----------


## Stanislav

Здесь ещё видео: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOVXpHPgiI0

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> а я вообще не чего не понимаю в музыки


После усердного обучения вы сможете петь как соловей.

Еще хотелось бы обсудить постановку голоса. О важности этого см. сайт Кришнадаса Кавираджа   "Харинама Харинама"

http://www.harinama.ru/index.php/learn/70-musicst


И то, что это можно сделать в домашних условиях пока нашел вот этот сайт и подобного видео наверно много в интернете.


http://www.vokal-1.ru/

----------

